
How to generate keys from facial images and keep privacy at the same time (2018) [pdf] - legionof7
https://www.research.ibm.com/haifa/Workshops/security2014/present/Orr_Dunkleman_HowToGenerateBiometricKeys.pdf
======
nullc
The minisketch library I worked on can be used for near optimal (in the sense
of information leak) error correction for "set like" features:

[https://github.com/sipa/minisketch/](https://github.com/sipa/minisketch/)

Our application is for communications efficient set reconciliation to convert
Bitcoin's quadratic-overhead transaction gossip protocol (O(txn*peers)) to
effectively linear (O(txn)), though the primary academic work that our work
was based on were concerned with fuzzy extractors for privacy preserving (and
encryption key generating) biometrics.

~~~
nullc
For more info on fuzzy extractors from biometrics see also this great paper
(and the linked survey):
[http://www.cs.bu.edu/~reyzin/fuzzy.html](http://www.cs.bu.edu/~reyzin/fuzzy.html)

------
O81s1iiCHUP9
Hmm...

This is old research, which seems to be a recreation of the work of Sutcu et
al. among others.

I did my masters thesis on this.

~~~
floatingatoll
Link?

------
barbegal
I feel like the ability for this method to work well depends on the
methodology of taking the enrollment and the subsequent key-generation images.
If you take them using the same poses, with the same camera and lighting
within a few hours of each other then this method will work extremely well
[1]. I really doubt it generalizes to the case of using it with a laptop
webcam in any location with different lighting.

But maybe I am wrong, maybe there are enough bits of information in a randomly
lit image of a face.

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2898524/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2898524/)

------
1cvmask
Has IBM built a product around this? I don’t know of one.

Or is the research for patent purposes only?

------
WorldPeas
Someone at the University of Haifa has a sense of humor

